# Do You Understand Pairing?



## Lon (Mar 31, 2018)

I have spent hour upon hour for the past few days trying to successfully Pair some electronic equipment. I have viewed YOU TUBE to try and get it right but to no avail. There are a number of sequential steps that must be followed to pair successfully.  FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2018)

Lon...What are you trying to pair , is it Bluetooth and if so are you trying to Pair with an apple device? if you are , then be aware that not all Bluetooth devices are compatible with Apple devices.

If your Bluetooth Device is not Apple certified ( in other words if Apple have not approved  their device with the Bluetooth device which you're attempting to pair )...it won't Work


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2018)

It helps if one is a girl and one is a guy..


----------



## HipGnosis (Mar 31, 2018)

Not all things that are or have bluetooth with pair with all other things that are or have bluetooth.


----------



## Lon (Mar 31, 2018)

The pairing that I am trying to accomplish deals with accessory devices for my Cochlear Implant. TV, Cell Phone. Microphone. Remote Control.


----------



## wizzard359 (Apr 1, 2018)

Pairing can be a challenge at times, sometimes it is a piece of cake. 

1. Starting with the device you are trying to pare to a computer for example, make sure the computer is the only device listening on the Bluetooth Protocol. If you have a cell phone with Bluetooth enabled, the cell phone may grab the device you are trying to pare before the computer sees it. It is probably easiest just to be in a room with only the two devices you are trying to pare.


----------

